# MURDERED AUDI TT BLACK EDDITION DETAIL BACK FROM THE DEAD



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all, many detail of late, but you might be interested in this Audi TT Black Edition!

This Audi TT was in SERIOUS need of some TLC after the one previous owner and Audi dealership's lack of care ended up with this mess. Extreme swirling, scratches everywhere and just about every other detailers nightmare thrown in for good measure on Audi's notorious brilliant black (solid). In total this amounted to 39 hours of work from start to finish. A three stage correction using Rotary machines and Rupes Bigfoot's to rid as many defects as possible (some are in for good), and Gyeon MOHS+Q2 with Gyeon Durabead coatings for extreme protection against the elements.

Wheels were removed and sealed with Gyeon MOHS+Q2 as was exterior trim and exhaust pipes. Tyres dressed with Gyeon tyre coat. Hidden painted areas and shuts were also coated with MOHS+Q2.

Exterior glass was coated with Gyeon Repel.

Interior - leather, alcantara and fabric all coated with Gyeon specialist products. Vacuumed throughout. Interior glass cleaned with Valet Pro's glass cleaner.

In conclusion, a much more presentable, extremely glossy and deep looking Black Edition TT with superb durability.

HD VIdeo


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

HideHi - I have to hand it to you my friend, that is one seriously
fine job you have done there. Only wish you were nearer to my
location so that I could come to you for the car to have a good
going over.
Well done, excellent job. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

miTTzee :wink:

.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow thats stunning... My TT is is desperate need of someone like you!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll be honest I nearly gave up on this car. It's not perfect, and it's brilliant black - the bloody worst black ever. Give me a metallic black over this any day of the week!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Top work as always! makes me want to go give my black beauty a clean


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent work there, the results show how much effort was put into bringing the paintwork back to life. Hope the owner appreciates it ;-)

Take it the gyeon products are worth investing in ?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Great job, something I have done for my father (a dealer), I know how much work this takes, trouble with black is Audi on metal use WHITE undercoat making paint restoration on black scratches etc impossible , and I still do this for friends but there is only so much you can achieve. well done next time buy a light colour. Just bought a YELLOW TTS and did a few repairs that Defy anyone to find.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Saw this one on DW. Lovely work.


----------

